# My tattoo!



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

i'm going out tonite to look through a couple of artists' portfolios, but i think i've found the guy that i want to do my ink.
i'm also stopping at the beer store later to ask the one lady who works there where she got her ink.(and to pick up some beer....) she has some awesome tattoos.
i'll either be getting an indigo blue crucifix with Jesus on it, with the words, 'he died for our sins' underneath it in gothic letters, or else Japanese characters that stand for 'God's Grace' in jet black.
i can't wait.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

And where are you going to put it??  I always like the ones on the lower back.


----------



## Raine (Jun 9, 2005)

Don't get drunk before you get it done.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Don't get drunk before you get it done.




I've heard that drinking makes the pain worse...


----------



## Raine (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, alcohol thins your blood, thus you bleed more, and the tattoo scabs up more.  

Too much scabing over can leave it scared.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

i wish i knew how to paste pics so i could show you guys mine.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

What's yours middie??


----------



## Raine (Jun 9, 2005)

Try do an attachment, Middie.


----------



## The Z (Jun 9, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i wish i knew how to paste pics so i could show you guys mine.


 
Here's what you do:

Just below the area where you normally type your messages, there is a button that says "Manage Attachments" (by the way... you can't do this from 'Quick Reply'). Click that button. Another window will open with a number of buttons that say "Browse" on them. Click the top one. Another window will open (probably says 'choose file' at the top of it). Just under where it says 'choose file' there is a drop-down menu that says "Look in:" where you should be able to find a picture that is located somewhere on your computer. Once you find the picture file you want to attach, you can just double click on it and the file name will be entered onto the "Browse" line of the original window that opened for you. Then you click "upload" and wait a few seconds. You'll know when it is attached... then close the window.

NOW, when you look below the box you're typing in... you should see the file (picture)'s name above the "Manage Attachments" button. Just finish what you're typing and then hit the "Submit Reply" button.

I'm sure this sounds more complex than it really is (especially to someone who hasn't done it yet)... but give it a try. It's really easy and I'm sure you'll be posting pictures like a madwoman soon.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Well, alcohol thins your blood, thus you bleed more, and the tattoo scabs up more.
> 
> Too much scabing over can leave it scared.


 
Very true! Plus before you get your ink, most places have you sign a paper saying you aren't under the influence of alcohol or anything else. That helps cover them in the future. Ya know, just in case you get drunk & wake up with a tattoo you don't remember getting, you can't sue them for giving it to you without your permission.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> What's yours middie??


 
pds i have 3. one is on my upper left side of my chest of a rose.
my second is on my left leg on my lower calf about 4-5  inches above my ankle of an eagle flying with a heart in it's talons.
my third is on my lower back. it's a purple and blue tribal thing that branches out on the sides with a wolf head in the center.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

pds, i was going to get it on my lower back, but now i'm thinking of getting it on my belly under my peg tube. i'm just worried about it stretching out when i get pregnant. but a few of my friends have belly tattoos that shrunk to a relatively normal size after thier babies were born.
rainee, i know you can't drink before you get it done. i heard that years ago. i didn't drink before my piercings so that i wouldn't bleed. i still got dizzy when they pierced my tongue, though.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 9, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> my third is on my lower back. it's a purple and blue tribal thing that branches out on the sides with a wolf head in the center.


 
Take a picture of that one, I bet it's cool looking. I love wolves. Too chicken myself to get on done besides, DH would kill me. He doesn't even have one.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

ah texas i'd have killed the idiot if he told me i couldn't get one. i'm a wolf fanatic. tats aren't that bad but then again it depends where you get them. the one on my leg hurt alot more than the one on my back. the one on my chest hurt the worst i think though.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

I have only one thing to say about tattoos.............................................................................. ........................................................................................ ........................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................... ........................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................... ........................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................... ........................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................... ........................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................... ........................................................................................ ............................................................................

*OUCHIE!!!!*​​*Hmmm that didn't work out so hot *​


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

Icy, they aren't that bad really. I have one on my right hip & I bairly felt a thing. As a matter of fact, I sat there singing Aerosmith songs with the lady who was doing it. The only thing that made me slightly uncomfortable was the fact that my back side was on display for some total strangers who decided to see what I was getting while they were waiting on someone.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 9, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Icy, they aren't that bad really. I have one on my right hip & I bairly felt a thing. As a matter of fact, I sat there singing Aerosmith songs with the lady who was doing it. The only thing that made me slightly uncomfortable was the fact that my back side was on display for some total strangers who decided to see what I was getting while they were waiting on someone.


 
I would die if my big butt was showing to anyone


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

icy like i said it all depends on where you get them. i thought the one on my back would hurt like the dickens cause of the bones from my spine. i hardly felt anything.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I would die if my big butt was showing to anyone


 
Lucky for me it wasn't my entire butt, but I was still embarrassed about it. Hubby thought it was funny!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL I swore to myself after I got my ears pierced by a friend when I was in Navy.  She used a piece of soap and a needle.  I am such a wimp, AND proud of it.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't think I could ever have anything pierced by anyone other than a professional. I'd be to scared! I had my belly button piersed a few years ago but had to take it out for some surgery. The hole grew up before I could put it back in. I hope to get it re-done soon though.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I don't think I could ever have anything pierced by anyone other than a professional. I'd be to scared! I had my belly button piersed a few years ago but had to take it out for some surgery. The hole grew up before I could put it back in. I hope to get it re-done soon though.


 
lol, crew, my piercings were done by a pro. sadly, he has cancer now and can't do my ink.
in 7th grade, my friend and i got the brilliant idea to try and pierce our bellybuttons ourselves w/ a saftey pin. needless to say, it didn't work. my Mom would have put me over her knee and whooped my a*s if i came home with a piercing at 12 years old.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine was too luvs. I kew a girl who pierced her belly button with an earring. She numbed it with ice then pushed the earring through. I thought her dad was going to kill her!


----------



## Dove (Jun 9, 2005)

I need to see if I can do this..


----------



## Dove (Jun 9, 2005)

I didit! Ididit! I did it!!!


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

okay. i've spoken to some tattoo artists and the woman at the beer store, and i've figured out what i want....
i'm getting a crucifix in indigo blue with Jesus staring up at the sky, with a crown of thorns on and a look of despair on his face, a tear rolling down his face, nalied to the cross, with 'He died to save my soul' in the gothic lettering. it'll be right under my feeding tube.
i know it'll be beautiful. my Mom is taking me on saturday.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

Sounds very complicated... will it all be done at once or will you have to go back again to get it finished?


----------



## The Z (Jun 10, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> I didit! Ididit! I did it!!!


 
Congratulations... It's not so hard once you do it... now do it again... what else do you have to show???


----------



## Dove (Jun 10, 2005)

This was done by someone on another forum.Click on the picture and wait a few seconds and she will blink.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 10, 2005)

Dove is such a pretty dog. Congrats on posting pictures. I knew you could do it...........wasabi


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

your little dove is a cutie, marge. what a little sweetpea. i love animals.

pds, i'll probably have to go a few times. the one guy said it should only take half an hour, but i'm not so sure about that. i didn't mention the gothic lettering or the crown of thorns to him.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

marge, dove is so cute!!!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

Marge, shame on you.  You didn't tell us that your pet was a rat.  Isn't it cute!!!      Just teasing, she really is cute AND she has too much hair for a rat.


----------



## Dove (Jun 10, 2005)

No she isn't a rat, but she thinks she is a cat. She loves ping pong balls..holds them between her feet and squirts them out and plays Soccor. (sp?) the spell checker lets words through that I know arn't right..

Did any of you see her blink??
Dove


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Marge, your little Dove gets prettier every time I see her. 

Z, that cake is phenominally gorgeous!

Luvs, you know how I feel about tattoos, but I like the message you chose.
Where is it going?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> No she isn't a rat, but she thinks she is a cat. She loves ping pong balls..holds them between her feet and squirts them out and plays Soccor. (sp?) the spell checker lets words through that I know arn't right..
> 
> Did any of you see her blink??
> Dove


 
Yes, Marge, I saw her blink. That was too cute!! Like the sparkles too.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

lol, jkath, i know you hate tattoos. i thought of you as i was putting this thread up. 
it's going under my peg tub, on the left side of my lower abdomen.
as i wrote earlier, if you didn't see it, it's going to be a crucifix in indigo blue with a picture of Jesus on it, Him staring up at the sky with a crown of thorns on, a tear rolling down his cheek, and it will say, "He died to save my soul" in gothic lettering undeath it or both underneath and over it.
i might have it say, "he died to save us from our sins" or he died to save our souls" or "in the arms of Jesus" instead.
i'll post a picture of it once it heals.


----------



## The Z (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay... Here's my only tattoo.  It's my only one and I have no regrets.  It reflects my 'circle of life' beliefs and my connection to the Earth.  The 'beads' are red, yellow and blue (representing fire, earth, water) and the Thunderbird symbol reminds of a story that tempers vanity.  The feathers are symbols of bravery and perseverance.

The cool thing is that, even with a short-sleeved shirt, it's only the black tips of the feathers that show... (and that's only with T-shirts and stuff, not business shirts).


----------



## crewsk (Jun 10, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> your little dove is a cutie, marge. what a little sweetpea. i love animals.
> 
> pds, i'll probably have to go a few times. the one guy said it should only take half an hour, but i'm not so sure about that. i didn't mention the gothic lettering or the crown of thorns to him.


 
How big will it be luvs? Mine is about 2 1/2 inches high & 2 inches wide & it took almost an hour.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i figure the crucifix itself will be about 2 1/2 in. tall and 1 3/4 in. wide, crew. the lettering will be really small.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds beautiful! I wish I could take a pic of mine, but it's kinda hard to do.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 10, 2005)

what ever you do, DO NOT get characters like asian symbols ar latin words unless you have researched their meaning. i know some people that have those types of ink, and eventuaslly found out that the it actually means things that can't be printed on this site. they thought it meant things like "power, prosperity, and serenity", and the ink really said something else very embarassing.

also, i know it's difficult to think what you may look like in 25 years, but try to picture what your tattoo will look like faded, stretched, and sagging. lol, some asian characters change their meaning that way...


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

Want to see a picture of my sweet little doggies?  























NOW AREN'T MY PUPPIES BEAUTIFUL?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL, I like the ones dancing in the corner.  And the Black one by the purple blanket looks very very guilty of something.  Yep, they are cute.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

um, they're beautiful, but pssst.... those are hamsters. i have one, too.
bucky, my brother warned me not to get a character for that same reason. i'm going with the crucifix.


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> The only thing that made me slightly uncomfortable was the fact that my back side was on display for some total strangers who decided to see what I was getting while they were waiting on someone.


 
Crewsk, that's what the tip jar is for.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Aren't those rats? Or are we playing a game.......?
The dancing photo is absolutely darling!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Okay... Here's my only tattoo. It's my only one and I have no regrets. It reflects my 'circle of life' beliefs and my connection to the Earth. The 'beads' are red, yellow and blue (representing fire, earth, water) and the Thunderbird symbol reminds of a story that tempers vanity. The feathers are symbols of bravery and perseverance.
> 
> The cool thing is that, even with a short-sleeved shirt, it's only the black tips of the feathers that show... (and that's only with T-shirts and stuff, not business shirts).


 
I love it!!! My living room is covered in indian decor. I have 2 dream catchers with indian chiefs, one has a wolf head head dress with an eagle beside it and the other has the tribal head dress with a wolf head beside it. Lots of feathers and leather.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Aren't those rats? Or are we playing a game.......?
> The dancing photo is absolutely darling!


 
EEK! those ARE rats, aren't they? where's my mousetrap?
just 'kidding, lol, they're really cute.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL I am just picking on Dove.    Believe me I do NOT have any rat pets.  I remember the movie (shudder) Ben.


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

what do you guys think of this for my tattoo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'd have them shorten the cross a bit. i think it's beautiful.
i'll also have her draw him looking up at the sky instead of looking down and leave the background out. i'm getting in in blue, also.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

To be honest with you, I really don't care for ANY tattoos at all.


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

icy, if you don't like tattoos, you don't like 'em. ~shrug~ i don't like bellybutton rings, myself.
i happen to love tattoos just so long as they're not too big. i'm very artistic and have a strong appreciation for tattoos that are well-done.
i'll get my ink and i'll cherish it's beauty and its meaning. others' opinions of it mean little to me. i mean, of course i want people to like it, but it's gonna be on my belly and not my hand or somewhere where the whole planet could see it for a reason:
it's for me and my close friends to see, not people who don't know me.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

Luvs I apologize if I upset you.  Guess I didn't explain myself well enough.  I personally wouldn't get a tattoo but if someone else chooses to get one, that is up to them.    Actually I have seen some very pretty tattoos but no matter how beautiful, I still don't want one.


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

you didn't upset me, icy. 
i'll enjoy my work. that's what i care about.


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 11, 2005)

*Just make sure that the one you get is REALLY the one you want. LOL. Or, put it a place that no one can really see it in case you don't want to show it off later on. I have one but it's not really visible.*


----------

